# Jeanie's Babies



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay! Sorry for the delay, been very hectic around here! Thanks a million to Allison (Kelebek) for stepping up for me and babysitting the babies so I could work today! She's the best =D

:kidred: A1 (that's right, these are my first and last babies of 2010)
Tim loves this girl even though he hasn't met her  She's the only one who got the blue eyes from Jeanie

















:kidblue: A2
Super cute boy, broken caped buckskin

























:kidred: A3
Doing much better now! She has an appetite now and is bouncing with her brothers and sister.

















:kidblue: A4
Turns out he's a caped buckskin with a heavy white overlay  Looks like he was dipped in paint or something.

















Group Pics:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

I cannot believe how cute they are. Congrats. How do you think they would go air freight??????


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow ,they are so cute and Flashy.That first buckling is totally adorable and unique in color!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well seemings how Auntie Al is taking care of them I had to start calling them SOMETHING - so I was teasing Natalie and told her that the Black and white - A3- has been named Sissy La La and the broken buckskin A2 - Jax - BAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH

They are doing very well - eating well and running around my bathroom pooping and peeing EVERYWHERE. But they are totally taking to the bottles like champs and dont even have to open their mouths or nothing and they know that when i come in -it means food!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

They are adorable. Little splatter painter fuzz balls.
 
Suellen


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

YAY!!!! good kids!!! They are absolutly adorable!!!  Congrats Nat!! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. Adorable. :clap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww....that first one is SO SO cute...well, really they all are! Congratulations!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I love them all......Hmmmm I might need to hire someone to STEAL THEM ALLLLL hahaha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too cute........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

melb1 said:


> I cannot believe how cute they are. Congrats. How do you think they would go air freight??????


Haha! Thank you  And I think you'd pay over 20 times what they're worth in shipping to AU Heh, it's a nice thought, though


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh!! those are the cutest little babies!! I cant wait to get some of my own....
Thank you for posting the pics... they are Great!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!! I'm surprised all 4 are still with you seeing as how Allison was baby sitting :wink: 

I hope they all thrive for you...how's mama taking to " losing" her kids?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow quads? amazing 
glad they are all doing well


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

It amazing how totally adorable all 4 of those kids are! Congrats :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> ADORABLE!!!! I'm surprised all 4 are still with you seeing as how Allison was baby sitting :wink:


HAHAHA - she doesn't have them back YET! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

I had to take them with me to town yesterday because my grandfather fell .... another story .... but my grandma was so excited to see the babies and just kept asking - which one are you keeping ... NONE grandma - they are not mine ... a bit later - which one are you keeping, again? She has dementia! But she just LOVES to cuddle them and so the little BE girl was her favorite because she would just cuddle right in.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...that is cute. My grandma has the same problem. 

Bet you're going to have a rough time giving them back. They sound so sweet.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

WOW they are flashy!  Sooo Pretty! 
Congratulations!!


----------

